# Free Allen Electric Organ



## Captobvious (Nov 2, 2012)

Are these worth anything PM wise?

http://omaha.craigslist.org/zip/3379219555.html

I'm guessing it's long gone at this point being listed for 24 hrs now unfortunately, plus more than my garage can handle right now but jsut wondering if it's only Hammond organs or if all organs are PM rich?


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know what they contain PM-wise, but unless you grab it and pull it apart you'll never know. I've grabbed some that were duds doing this, but at least now I know for the next time one comes up whether I try to get it or not. 

I look at it like this; what you don't get in PM's you earn in data. As an example, I picked up a microfiche/printer a couple weeks ago for free. It was big and heavy with toner hiding in the cabinet just waiting to spill out onto my vans' carpet. It had very little in the way of boards, a ton of screws, and a jillion small plastic parts. So out of this I salvaged the lenses, $4.00 worth of metals, $8.00ish worth of boards, and some nice casters. 
Would I do another? Not even without the $100.00 parking ticket I got while dismantling the unit to fit it in the van! Now I know. :wink:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 2, 2012)

Golddigger Greg said:


> I don't know what they contain PM-wise, but unless you grab it and pull it apart you'll never know. I've grabbed some that were duds doing this, but at least now I know for the next time one comes up whether I try to get it or not.
> 
> I look at it like this; what you don't get in PM's you earn in data. As an example, I picked up a microfiche/printer a couple weeks ago for free. It was big and heavy with toner hiding in the cabinet just waiting to spill out onto my vans' carpet. It had very little in the way of boards, a ton of screws, and a jillion small plastic parts. So out of this I salvaged the lenses, $4.00 worth of metals, $8.00ish worth of boards, and some nice casters.
> Would I do another? Not even without the $100.00 parking ticket I got while dismantling the unit to fit it in the van! Now I know. :wink:



I just wish I had someone to help me load the 2 I found here in Reading Pa area to find out..


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Nov 3, 2012)

I was at a local thrift store today that had "midnight donation" a few days ago of a Thomas Model 262B. It sat in the rain and snow, and would have sat there for weeks if I hadn't offered to haul it away. The only reason I offered is because I hadn't scrapped one yet. Turns out that I now know of one more type not to bother with again; other than a few low grade boards, nada.  The hunt for those golden-legged proms continues....
(Edited to correct organ maker)


----------



## canedane (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, i was scrapping 3 Yamaha organs from the 70-80 period,
one was with palladium bussbars, one with gold bussbars,(yeild 0.39 g) and the last one was with carbon bussbars exept the foot pedals, they were palladium. 
Some at the push contacts was with pm.
Henrik


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 28, 2013)

I once found a coffee can full of brass reeds from an organ. Did not know what or where they came from, but they brought 85 dollars on eBay.


----------



## buddynorville (Dec 7, 2013)

Golddigger Greg said:


> I don't know what they contain PM-wise, but unless you grab it and pull it apart you'll never know. I've grabbed some that were duds doing this, but at least now I know for the next time one comes up whether I try to get it or not.
> 
> I look at it like this; what you don't get in PM's you earn in data. As an example, I picked up a microfiche/printer a couple weeks ago for free. It was big and heavy with toner hiding in the cabinet just waiting to spill out onto my vans' carpet. It had very little in the way of boards, a ton of screws, and a jillion small plastic parts. So out of this I salvaged the lenses, $4.00 worth of metals, $8.00ish worth of boards, and some nice casters.
> Would I do another? Not even without the $100.00 parking ticket I got while dismantling the unit to fit it in the van! Now I know. :wink:


----------



## buddynorville (Dec 7, 2013)

I "accaepted" a free organ last year, the man even helped load it -- heavy as all get out. It had a ton of wire, some of which was copper, most was steel. Had a lot of boards with trails of solder, no gold anywhere. I'm holding onto the front legs and the keys, for a maybe project. The keys do have some brass on them. I chalk it up to experience. My advice is to accept free stuff, who knows the next time that man wants to give you something it may be a Cadillac.


----------



## canedane (Mar 21, 2017)

> I just wondering if it's only Hammond organs or if all organs are PM rich?


[/quote]

I scrapped an Yamaha bk 200 organ today and all the buss bars was with gold wire and most off the contact does contain gold.
I will cut the tip of the buss bars and dissolve the chrome steel and solder with hcl, and i can collect the gold wires.
Yamaha and Hammond is the only brands i have found noble metal in the buss bars, so i do not use my time any more with cheap brands organs.
Henrik


----------



## everydayisalesson (Mar 22, 2017)

I picked up a Hammond Rhythm 2 over the weekend. First time tearing into one of these so I am taking it really slow. Have found very small contacts at the keys but have yet to get into the guts. I am documenting the entire breakdown. Its not a high quality thing, just a guy doing a little scrapping. Here is the first video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI2tW5iFk0c

I waited a long time, watching craigslist. I see these things all the time. Finally a Hammond comes up only 5 miles away, I had to jump on it.


----------

